# Live Channels app - What can it connect to?



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

I was watching a YouTube video on TiVo Stream 4K and Live TV options when I came across the Live Channels app. Now first up, I'm not crazy about this guy's YouTube skills, he should've edited a lot of garbage out. But anyways, he first shows how to connect to a 2-tuner HDHomeRun box through its app, then he shows an antenna connection connected through the Live Channels app. The option he chooses, is Network TV Tuner (Beta).

Would this app work to connect to a TiVo DVR such as Bolt+? If not, then why not? I'm guessing it would have something to do with IPTV, and if that's the case, can cable be converted to IPTV in order to make this work?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting question... let’s see if we can raise this back to the top


----------

